# Using driftwood to jump start cycle



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm cycling out a 30B and have two really nice chunks of driftwood still in my outdoor pools. It have been submerged since May so I figure a gental rinse and then place it in the tank. I'm thinking the bacteria count should be high and kick start the cycle. Anyone see a problem with this? I know the driftwood is safe and parasite free as I raised several hundred fish in that pool during the summer.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont see a problem at all. It certainly cannot hurt


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Is the pond still active with fish?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The pool is dormant at the moment with Least Killies and Blue Alleni crayfish over wintering.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello henn...

Be sure to rinse the pieces in treated tap water and add fish slowly. It wouldn't hurt to monitor the new tank water too. Don't want to get more nitrogen in the new tank than the good bacteria can handle.

B


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe this will become Live Wood.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I planned to rinse it and test 3 & 7 days later. I have a seasoned sponge filter rated for 120gal in the tank already so I'm thinking it can handle a moderate load. I guess we will find out.

Thanks for the replies. I wish more people actually posted or replied on this forum.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again henn...

This is the nature of this type of forum. Once it has outgrown it's usefulness and the new people have the information they need to manage their tank, they move on to another to pass what they've learned to others. I've registered on a forum and stayed for some years and then closed up shop and moved on many times.

B


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I suppose you're correct about people staying active for a short time. I belong to multiple forums and try to answer questions for the new to the hobby gang. This forum is structured better than the others I'm on as it breaks things down enough to make learning quick. I just wish more folks would share their vast experience.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I share my experience when the discussion requires it, but often times I'm just hanging out in chat or lurking. The forum has definitely slowed down since there were some admin changes a few years ago, but a lot of us old regulars have been around and continue to chip in when/if advice is needed.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I intend to hang and like you try to help when I can. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling the lack of participation.

Back to the driftwood, I grabbed two longer branch like peices that have lived in the pool for two seasons now. After 24 hours testing demonstrated a good size jump start in the cycling process. Next I'll add a small heater so I can raise the temp to 72-74. Next week I'll add some Least Killies and if all goes well, and tests out appropriately, I'll order the Zoogoneticus Tequila. I'm getting 6 well started fry and other than the Least Killies they will have the 30L all to themselves. I think I'll do a thin layer of gravel and a few sand areas. I am going to pick up some nice gardden stones from the local plant nursery and make some structure. I'm picking up a huge bag of Java Moss and will allow some on the bottom and will tie off several chuncks to rocks and drift wood.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

henningc said:


> The pool is dormant at the moment with Least Killies and Blue Alleni crayfish over wintering.


Hello, I'm interested very, how cold the blue crabs can be kept? I have so many that it is too tight and I want them in the summer in the pond.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine winter all year so it gets well below freezing and the pool is a little over 3ft. deep so it can't freeze solid. They go into hybrination. I allow a good amount of dried leaf litter to settle the bottom in the fall and the decay activitiy is said to provide some measure of heat. Each spring the Least Killies and Alleni emerge just fine when the water temps hit the high 50s.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the information.
I can put them in the garden pond. 12 ° C I certainly May to September always. (The high 50's Fahrenheit)


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I know there were likely some small cherry shrimp left in that pool, but I really don't think they stood a chance over winter. I'll know for sure in 90 days. 

Despite what you read, Marble Crayfish can also consistently over winter here no problem.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

henningc said:


> I know there were likely some small cherry shrimp left in that pool, but I really don't think they stood a chance over winter. I'll know for sure in 90 days.
> 
> Despite what you read, Marble Crayfish can also consistently over winter here no problem.


Once the water is a little warmer in the pond, I will put in the most. Then I in my aquarium again more cleanliness.
If there are too many, they make a lot of dirt. The pump clogging. All aquatic plants are out, except Vallis huge. they do not eat.
I give carrots, zucchini and frozen green peas. The growth is very fast. Every day there are a few shells from blue tanks.
Thanks for Info.


----------

